# 2010 S650 Bobcat Skid Steer W/LOW HRS!!



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm located in Middleton, WI 53562. I also have available for sale, along with everything listed on this ad, A 10' SnowWolf Plow with Quicktach sides and a good set of WolfPaw Tires.

https://madison.craigslist.org/hvo/d/2010-s650-bobcat-skid-steer/6568993432.html


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

50 hrs a year... That looks like it was babied. Nice...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, most of the hrs are snow removal. Thanks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump. Thanks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

**PRICE REDUCED TO $35,500** Would like to sell ASAP.

This has to be priced at least $10,000 less than new and no tax! Plus 2 buckets and pallet forks!! Come on...This is the steal of the century!! As mentioned in the ad, I have the #14,000 trailer I use to pull this around thats in really good condition, that I would sell with it at a great price for the pair. Everything would fit on this trailer. All you do is drive here with your tow vehicle and take it all home.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump for a quality seller


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> Bump for a quality seller


Thank you!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

UPDATE AND PRICE CHANGE...Trailer and all attachments are sold. New price: $34,500.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in the mood to sell! Make a reasonable offer. I might accept.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I made one, super reasonable and no was the answer


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Triple L said:


> I made one, super reasonable and no was the answer


I told you I appreciated the offer, It was way to low. So to me not super reasonable. I countered but you never responded.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you consider "way too low" before I make you an offer?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What do you consider "way too low" before I make you an offer?


I sent you a message. Feel free to call or text me from my CL ad.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NEW PRICE...$33,800


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump . Get it why'll its still available. I may own it soon, just need to wait till price drops more to offset shipping costs.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Where's the CL add?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> Where's the CL add?


Back a couple pages, No?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Link to new CL ad.

https://madison.craigslist.org/hvo/d/bobcat-skid-steer-s650/6603587727.html


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Only good thing is that it’s got a Kubota engine not the newer doosan 
Even in my neck of the woods a year old snow lease with less hours isn’t much more and u get 0% financing 
Machine looks great your r just in a tough spot to find a buyer who want to lay out that cash


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Only good thing is that it's got a Kubota engine not the newer doosan
> Even in my neck of the woods a year old snow lease with less hours isn't much more and u get 0% financing
> Machine looks great your r just in a tough spot to find a buyer who want to lay out that cash


People get to hung up on the year...It's an incredible machine that can make you tons of cash. I would keep it forever if I had a place to keep it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Saving MJD the trouble


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Like I said you have the better engine then the new ones


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Saving MJD the trouble


no need to save me the trouble...if not interested in an item for sale then, as always, NO need to post in these for sale threads


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SOLD


----------

